# good quality fatter clinchers road tires for gravel?



## jroden (Jun 15, 2004)

Anyone know who makes a clincher tire of good quality in a size 25 or higher in a standard road tire? I'd like something for racing on gravel roads but want to avoid the expense of the tubulars like the Pave.

Thanks!


----------



## NJBiker72 (Jul 9, 2011)

jroden said:


> Anyone know who makes a clincher tire of good quality in a size 25 or higher in a standard road tire? I'd like something for racing on gravel roads but want to avoid the expense of the tubulars like the Pave.
> 
> Thanks!


Panaracer Pasela TG's are decent inexpensive tires that seem to work well. Not racing them but for the less than perfect road or gravel, they seem fine. I have them in 28 on my winter bike.


----------



## gregnash (Jun 30, 2011)

Vittoria Randonneur are supposed to be great and fairly inexpensive.


----------



## GRAVELBIKE (Sep 16, 2011)

There are a ton of really good tires out there. "Gravel" means different things to different people, though. Are you talking deep/soft gravel or hard-packed dirt?

For hard-packed dirt, I've run Vittoria Randonneur Hypers, Conti Contact Extralights, Panaracer Paselas, and Clement X'Plor MSOs. For actual gravel and softer/looser dirt, I run Kenda Happy Mediums, the Clements, Schwalbe Marathons, and even (650B) Kenda Nevegals.


----------



## pretender (Sep 18, 2007)

I have friends who swear by Challenge Parigi-Roubaix. Less expensive: Panaracer Pasela.


----------



## jroden (Jun 15, 2004)

i ended up with a size 28 conti 4 season folding, it's a nice looking tire but only measures 25, go figure.


----------



## CycloCross (Feb 26, 2004)

Clement Strada go from 23, 25, 28. They also make some 35 and 40c gravel adv tires


----------



## GRAVELBIKE (Sep 16, 2011)

Just started testing these:


----------



## Kram (Jan 28, 2004)

I am hooked on Vittoria Zaffiro pros. Not a racing tire but big n fat even in 25 C and they makem in 28's. last a long time and fairly indestructable. And cheap


----------



## shomyoface (Nov 24, 2007)

jroden said:


> i ended up with a size 28 conti 4 season folding, it's a nice looking tire but only measures 25, go figure.


This. I added some latex tubes and sealant - saweeet!


----------



## tihsepa (Nov 27, 2008)

I run gatorskins in a 28. They are great on limestone and gravel.


----------



## LRivers (Aug 20, 2011)

*Michelin Jet*

I would suggest the Michelin Jet. They're listed as a 700 x 30 but they are really a 35 or so. They have a nice file pattern that gives minimal rolling resistance on pavement & a little bit better traction on dirt. They're light also


----------



## pretender (Sep 18, 2007)

I've been really happy with Schwalbe Durano in 25. They also come in 28.


----------



## RRRoubaix (Aug 27, 2008)

jroden said:


> Anyone know who makes a clincher tire of good quality in a size 25 or higher in a standard road tire? I'd like something for racing on gravel roads but want to avoid the expense of the tubulars like the Pave.
> 
> Thanks!


You know, of course, that Vittoria also makes the fabulous Pave' in a clincher... 
I've got a pair that I love and seek out all the rough stuff I can! (Sadly, few cobblestones, heh!)


----------

